# Got a detailing question? Ask ABC Detailing!



## AndyABC (Jan 16, 2018)

Hi guys, thought I'd post up a new thread that I hope will help out in the detailing section and hopefully get some chat going! 

If you have any questions, problems or just want an opinion on a product from us, we're happy to help out. 

Ask away below (or drop us a PM if you're shy :chuckle and I'll do my best to answer any queries!

Andy​


----------



## jnoor (Feb 24, 2016)

Hey Andy,

Think it's brilliant you've started this kind of thread so thank you.

I had a question. Are there any products you recommend for detailing gloss black interior plastics? For example in my R32 the window/mirror control panel on the driver door has faint swirl marks and I wasnt sure what products would be effective and safe on that kind of material.

Any advice would be appreciated.

Jai


----------



## AndyABC (Jan 16, 2018)

jnoor said:


> Hey Andy,
> 
> Think it's brilliant you've started this kind of thread so thank you.
> 
> ...


Hi Jai, thanks for commenting! 

Interior detailing can be a tricky one to DIY, but the best bet would be to try out something very mild and work up from there, start with something like the Auto Finesse polishes by hand - Tripple or Rejuvenate - something that wouldn't usually correct paint can very easily correct plastic.

Ideally remove the trim from the car where possible, as most polishes will stain or damage leather, plastic and trim.

Interior gloss black can be VERY soft, so be careful, something too abrasive can cause micro-scratches and haze, which would be hard to remove without machine polishing! 

Hope that helps, drop me a message if you get stuck! :thumbsup:


----------



## evogeof (Aug 3, 2014)

i got a question.

who won the prize? http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/548314-giveaway-time-free-detailing-products.html


----------



## jnoor (Feb 24, 2016)

Cheers Andy, I wasnt too sure how to approach it but definitely got some direction now.

Much appreciated!


----------



## PaulH0070 (Oct 19, 2017)

Hi Andy, some advice on these products would be great please.

I've been recommended the Blackfire wet diamond kit for my car, all looks good but have since noticed Blackfire blackice hybrid montan sealant wax which looks like it may offer a bit of the 'colour filling' I'm after on some minor scratches and swirls?

And then I've spotted Poorboys black hole and Poorboys natty wax black, that looks to do a similar job for a lot less.

I'm not expecting the coloured waxes to perform miracles, a small amount of masking/filling would be good. 

Any thoughts or alternative products you'd recommend would be great.

cheers,
Paul


----------



## AndyABC (Jan 16, 2018)

PaulH0070 said:


> Hi Andy, some advice on these products would be great please.
> 
> I've been recommended the Blackfire wet diamond kit for my car, all looks good but have since noticed Blackfire blackice hybrid montan sealant wax which looks like it may offer a bit of the 'colour filling' I'm after on some minor scratches and swirls?
> 
> ...


Hi Paul,

It does depend on your budget, but you won’t see drastically better results with the Blackfire than the Poorboys.

Both are great products and you will get great results either way, but don’t read too much into coloured waxes - unless you are layering them they won’t affect anything.

I’d say the black hole is best for filling swirls or scratches out of the above. 

I’d also recommend Auto Finesse Tripple for the same reason, followed up with Auto Finesse Tough Coat on a silver.

Hope that helps!


----------



## PaulH0070 (Oct 19, 2017)

Cheers Andy, am I right in thinking the order of application would be the Tripple to polish, black hole next and then topped off with the tough coat to seal?


----------



## AndyABC (Jan 16, 2018)

PaulH0070 said:


> Cheers Andy, am I right in thinking the order of application would be the Tripple to polish, black hole next and then topped off with the tough coat to seal?


Tripple will do a reasonable amount of filling and cleaning, so skip the poorboys and just go with Tripple and Tough Coat! 

PM me if you get stuck!


----------



## PaulH0070 (Oct 19, 2017)

AndyABC said:


> Tripple will do a reasonable amount of filling and cleaning, so skip the poorboys and just go with Tripple and Tough Coat!
> 
> PM me if you get stuck!


Oh, ok. That's saved a few quid for petrol, lol. Cheers

Bit off track, but to give me an idea of the results of the tripple.. I currently use products from a defunct company called Jeffs. If you're aware of their quality, is the Prime similar in action to Tripple? 

I'm assuming they both polishers/cleaners whereas the Poorboys isn't?


----------



## AndyABC (Jan 16, 2018)

PaulH0070 said:


> Oh, ok. That's saved a few quid for petrol, lol. Cheers
> 
> Bit off track, but to give me an idea of the results of the tripple.. I currently use products from a defunct company called Jeffs. If you're aware of their quality, is the Prime similar in action to Tripple?
> 
> I'm assuming they both polishers/cleaners whereas the Poorboys isn't?


Hi Paul, Sorry for my delay, I didn't notice this message until now. 

Afraid I'm not up to scratch on the Jeffs range, but you are right in assuming that the Prime and Tripple are cleaners more than glazes like the Poorboys. 

That said, Tripple does offer some great filling properties via machine...


----------



## PaulH0070 (Oct 19, 2017)

Never ceases to amaze me the difference you guys make through your work. If funds allow I'd love to get the GT-R machine detailed, could I ask how much a GT-R would be? 

In the meantime though, thanks for the replies. I'm nearly out of my Jeffs stuff so will be ordering soon


----------



## agent-x (Jul 26, 2008)

Hi Andy

Need to clean and polish my dash and the rest of the interior on my r32

Also best stuff to clean seats and door cards on the r32 please

What would you recommend


----------



## tangoturbo (Jun 4, 2014)

https://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/563005-engine-oil-stain-leather-seat.html

Hi any you pro can have a look and please can you advice what I should do to remove engine oil from seat?
thanks


----------

